# Our poms



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

I thought I would share some new pics of some our gang,

Firstly here is little Mambo enjoying playing with her first ever rosette









Next is Arwin my little superstar she is now 5 & 1/2 yrs old









This is Puddles our smoth coat chihuahua.









And Scooby our 10 yr old pom x papillon









More pics to follow soon of the rest of the gang as and whe we can get them to stay still for 5 secondes LOL.

Take care

Sarah


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hay pommum..nice to see you..:thumbup:

Lovely pictures xxx how you getting on...


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Scosha,
I'm good thans been having a great time showing the pups got lots of shows planned so going to be really busy.

I will ad more photo's as soon as I can.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pics 
I love Mambo, I've never seen a Black Pom until I saw your pics before.
They are all Beautiful:thumbup1:
I look forward to seeing more pics soon.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Love the pom coats they always look so proud and stand so nicely.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Here are the pics of the 3 pups out of the 2 litters we had that we chose to keep on and are all doing very well for themselves.

Daranash Haribo










Daranash Toot Sweet










Daranash Midnight Mambo










They are all just 7 months old.

take care

Sarah


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely furbabies
Toot Sweet has such a lovely lively expression:thumbup:


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

they are scrummy i get my pom tom. she is 5-6 yrs old and i cant wait.
this is a pic of her in the pound


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

> they are scrummy i get my pom tom. she is 5-6 yrs old and i cant wait.
> this is a pic of her in the pound


Blueribbonuk - he's so sweet and sad looking. How wonderful you found each other, hope you have years of happiness together.


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

He looks lovely he looks like he has a big coat. Such a shame to hear of one in a shelter but lovely ot hear he's found someone who will love jhim for the rest of his life.

Please bare in mind that happy pom can live well in to their late teens if looked after well, my friend has a rescue pom he is now 19 yrs old they have had him now for many years I think he was about 9 yrs when they took him in.

If you need any advice please don't hesitate to ask.

take care

Sarah


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww they are all Adorable!!! what great pics! xxx


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

abbey is now here and i love her already she needs a good bath and a groom but she is perfect


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Abbey looks happier already. Congratulations on getting her.
Looking forward to seeing another pic when she's had her wash and brush up


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

blueribbonuk said:


> abbey is now here and i love her already she needs a good bath and a groom but she is perfect


Abbey is lovely congrats on getting her, could I give you a tip?
When she is in the house remove her collar otherwise you will end up with a ring of flat hair around her neck, if you want to keep a collar on her then maybe look at getting a very small round leather one as this wont flatten the coat the same. When I take mine out for a walk they go on a harness & lead rather than a collar and lead.

Good luck with her and like I said before if you need any advice don't hesitate to ask.

take care

Sarah


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

thankyou will take her collar off. what is the best collar to get for a pom. i do have a harness for her which i intend to use whilst out walking her.
i will certinly give you a yell if i need any advise thankyou


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Awww! How gorgeous


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics pommum, your dogs are beautiful  love your chi as well 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/blueribbonuk.html blueribbonuk your new rescue pom is so sweet congratulations on getting her


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Harry is gorgeous *


----------



## blueribbonuk (Nov 17, 2008)

bathed and groomed abbey


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Abbey is looking very lovely 
She looks very happy now she is all clean and fluffy.


----------

